# Classic Backflush ?



## omega (Jan 5, 2011)

Is this correct I get no water out of tube when doing the backflush *untill *I turn Brew switch *off* ??


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Yes, thats correct

Be extremely careful that you are not putting too much stress on the pump

You'll hear the pitch of the pump change.

Switch off immediately and the water will escape out of the tube

Don't delay or you'll end up damaging the pump


----------



## omega (Jan 5, 2011)

Hi that is what im doing so should be ok.. Thanks Steve


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

hi, dont let the pump labour or you will permanently damage it.

mark


----------

